# Unfortunately this MIGHT be my swan song



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Got the job offer last night. Looks like we're moving to Jacksonville, FL. When I first got there to interview, I called my wife and said "I'm turning around...St. Augustine everywhere" 

Not sure how HOA's feel about lawn reno's

There might be a Tru Cut on our exchange forum soon.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Also moving for a job change (fortunately to bermuda - don't know if I could take a gig that required a St. Aug lawn). Sucks leaving behind the bermuda I groomed so carefully last year. It's actually just now starting to look awesome (reel mower, fertilizer, legit weed control, humic, etc.).

Feels like I'm leaving a child behind.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

Can always tell the HOA in advance what your plans are. Show them pics of your old yard and that you've had success doing this before etc... Then put in what you want.

edit: you might have to put in sod instead of going from seed.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Come over to the dark side of St Aug and ready your mind and body for spending excessive amounts of time and money on your sissy grass that will just die anyways


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

'muda is too easy  paspallum (sp?!?) probably does really well there


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Have you already bought a house there? Congrats on the new job :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

+1 on the new job. Once you leave your yard you can never go back. Maybe you can Introduce the new home owner to TFL and leave a tee shirt. And maybe they will show some love to the yard. Then he can post pics then you want be so yard sick.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Have you already bought a house there? Congrats on the new job :thumbup:


Thanks, and no, not yet. I don't start until June. My wife and I are going house-hunting next week. I'm already depressed because Georgia/ATL is a mecca of huge cheap houses. I'm going to go from a big cheap house to a small expensive house with a tiny yard that's made up of St. Augustine (no offense to those with St. Augustine...but you understand ) Why am I doing this again??? lol


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

HOA president here. Our HOA doesn't care at all, in fact we encourage lawn renos. We have people that don't even mow their lawn. What will probably vary is how stringently they enforce stuff like "You have to put in an Architecture Review Board Request for that".


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I have lived in 7 different associations in 2 different states. None of them specify grass types, only that the lawn must be maintained. Not saying that it can't happen but highly unlikely they would require you to keep St. Augustine. You could always ask for a copy of the by laws before you make an offer.


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

I feel you pains. The family and I are moving to another city soon and will be living in an apartment at first. I may have to grow some Bermuda in a pot just so I can clip it with some scissors twice a week. Or I might sneak out late at night and spray Celsius on the common area grass around the complex... :lol: I'll get my fix somehow.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats on the new job, Jericho. I started a new job a couple months ago and am in training, away from home a lot. No reel mowing for me this year. I pulled the rotary mower out of moth balls to cut my Bermuda and almost shed a tear.


----------



## Davie_Gravy (Mar 2, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Congrats on the new job, Jericho. I started a new job a couple months ago and am in training, away from home a lot. No reel mowing for me this year. I pulled the rotary mower out of moth balls to cut my Bermuda and almost shed a tear.


wanna sell that GM1000?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha, not yet. There's always next year.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Check the covenants. Our covenants states that only Bermuda grass is permissible. If there is no restriction on the grass type, I can't see why you couldn't do a lawn renovation or it would get approved.

Congrats on the job and good luck lawn reno.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Thanks all. My hope has been renewed!  I still may sell the Tru-Cut as an excuse to buy something newer/bigger in the future if a reno takes place


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Well, I'm all moved in, and mowed the St. Augustine for the first time and want to throw up. Put the rotary to 3" and it still scalped. I'm not sure how this is going to work out. I doubt I'll be here for than 2-3 years so I really can't see doing a reno.

The difference between a good lawn and a horrible lawn is really quite small, whereas the difference with bermuda lawns is day and night. I'm just at a loss right now 

Anyone in the proximity want a cheap TruCut?


----------

